# Advice for a "rookie" please.



## dearryan (22 Sep 2005)

hey guys,

I am currently finishing up the recruiting process and I am going in for an update interview (had to wait for my refractive surgery clearance). I am having some career path/posting issues and am wondering if I could get some advice. I have applied to ATIS (226) as my first choice and AVS as my second. Both of which I have "civi" schooling in and should get some training bypass. I understand that both of these trades have good training programs and advancement possibilities. When asked my three choices of postings in conversation with my MCC I answered, "Comox" three times.   I know that it is no secret that Comox is God's country (compared to some other postings available, and not that easy to get. I am willing to go anywhere need, but it would sure make life a heck of alot easier/enjoyable if it was on the West Coast. Does anyone know if these trades are in demand in Comox, or will I be likely placed in Bordon..etc.(insert less appealing base)  If this is not how it works     (ie "demand) please forgive my ignorance. Do I have a better chance of a "Westernish" posting for one over the other? Thanks for your time and consideration guys.

Ryan

By the way I did do a search...read every thread on "Comox"=nothing.


----------



## belka (22 Sep 2005)

dearryan said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> 
> I am currently finishing up the recruiting process and I am going in for an update interview (had to wait for my refractive surgery clearance). I am having some career path/posting issues and am wondering if I could get some advice. I have applied to ATIS (226) as my first choice and AVS as my second. Both of which I have "civi" schooling in and should get some training bypass. I understand that both of these trades have good training programs and advancement possibilities. When asked my three choices of postings in conversation with my MCC I answered, "Comox" three times.    I know that it is no secret that Comox is God's country (compared to some other postings available, and not that easy to get. I am willing to go anywhere need, but it would sure make life a heck of alot easier/enjoyable if it was on the West Coast. Does anyone know if these trades are in demand in Comox, or will I be likely placed in Bordon..etc.(insert less appealing base)  If this is not how it works        (ie "demand) please forgive my ignorance. Do I have a better chance of a "Westernish" posting for one over the other? Thanks for your time and consideration guys.
> 
> ...



If you want to go out west, they will most likely send you to Cold Lake. I heard that there was over 100 openings, so they need to be filled. BTW, whereabouts west are you from?


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2005)

dearryan said:
			
		

> By the way I did do a search...read every thread on "Comox"=nothing.



Try this:     http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/19wing/


----------



## dearryan (22 Sep 2005)

Cold lake uh? 

I am originally from Vancouver. Lived on the Island for a while (hence the want to return). 

Ryan


----------



## Bert (23 Sep 2005)

Dearryan

You'll find ATIS positions in various places on the west coast.  I can't speak for the posting
process or ATIS requirements but keeping asking for Comox.  Esquimalt, Edmonton, Comox, 
and Cold Lake are major bases in the region.


----------



## kj_gully (23 Sep 2005)

Good luck, Ryan, and hope to see you out here soon!


----------



## dearryan (23 Sep 2005)

plus...I dont know if the Canucks games are shown in Alberta, Ontario.....I'll be forced to suffer through watching the Leafs! And that just won't do. ;D

Ryan


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Oct 2005)

Ryan, not to upset you, but the fortune cookie I just opened said, "An new acquaintence will be posted to Gander."   ;D

Not to scare you but the reality is ATIS techs (and AVS for that matter) can be posted anywhere things fly....and you did use a picture of a Cormorant as your avatar...Comox, Trenton, Greenwood and......_Gander._  

Point is, you can put down preferences, but you should be okay with the fact that Her Majesty may choose to send you somewhere nowhere near where you want to be.  Many of us got that as lesson #2, right after basic training.  

That said, I wouldn't complain if they moved a sqn of up and coming heavy lift choppers to Victoria to support 3 PPCLI at workpoint...oops, nevermind that...I think I just dated myself...


Seriously though, you should figure out which ranks higher on your list of factors to consider for your career...skillset/trade or location.  I think the only one you can reasonably control is your intended career path...not where that path might lead to/from.  Hope things work out for you!  Good luck in the recruiting process.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## dearryan (16 Oct 2005)

Point taken.

I have some good reasons why I want the West...but in the end its really not going to matter. It is not going to hurt requesting Comox, and If I get a posting on one of Saturns moons (ie Gander)   I'll make do. all roads eventrually WILL point to Comox one way or another. Unless they  move the school.  ;D

Thanks for the help guys.

Ryan


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Oct 2005)

dearryan said:
			
		

> Point taken.
> 
> I have some good reasons why I want the West...but in the end its really not going to matter. It is not going to hurt requesting Comox, and If I get a posting on one of Saturns moons (ie Gander)    I'll make do. all roads eventrually WILL point to Comox one way or another. Unless they   move the school.   ;D
> 
> ...



If you end up working on the CH-149, yes, you will likely end up at Comox at some point in the future! 8)

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## dearryan (17 Oct 2005)

Hopefully I will be in it....wearing bright freakin orange coveralls.


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2005)

dearryan said:
			
		

> Hopefully I will be in it....wearing bright freakin orange coveralls.



Bright orange Flightsuits!!
Insurgent prisoners wear orange coveralls!


----------



## dearryan (17 Oct 2005)

easy there....

you know what im taking about.


----------

